# Beer butt chicken



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Figured I would share 

The setup I usually use..









Getting ready for the dance! Rubbed down in olive oil and then coated with some bad byron's and fresh ground black pepper..









Turns out, the chicken was bigger than I usually use, and would not fit on the grates with the lid down.. so I had to change things up..









Will post more when i get a chance :yes:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Coming along nicely


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Your doing it all wrong!!! You can't use bud light it gives it a bud light taste. Yuck!!!! I'm just playing it looks awesome.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was actually thinking about getting something else, but it was already in the fridge


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Done!









Literally falling apart 









Now go eat, I know you're hungry now


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It looks good brother. I just threw a Boston Butt on


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It was pretty damn good. When I was getting the wings and legs off, the bones pulled right out of the meat. Im pretty happy with it. I hear ya on the butt, think i'll be doing a couple racks of ribs tomorrow


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love chicken that way!!!! Well not really, I LOVE chicken ANYWAYS!!!!!! Glad it came out good fer ya!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a fire box available that mounts to the side, and I've been thinking about getting it, but the surface of this grill is large enough that I could fit just about anything I want on half of it. Everything seems to turn out awesome when i have it set up like in the first picture. But I know... It aint an egg!

Was a 6 1/2 lb chicken.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!! Love drunken chicken.:thumbsup:


----------

